# The Making Of a Great Bombing



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

READY..... AIM....... FIRE!!!!

BOMBS AWAY!!!

Get ready for a few of my little friends.


----------



## genettim (May 15, 2007)

duck and cover!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Good grief - that's a whole lotta ordinance right there!


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Those boxes are huge....you aren’t messin' around. You are hereby dubbed the "Cigar Demolitions Expert".

TAKE COVER!


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

New civil war?


----------



## CPJim-cl (Jan 17, 2008)

ouch! those are going to hurt!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh::huh_oh::dribble::sweat:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

I LIKE it........:biggrin:


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

I love the smell of napalm in the morning!!!!!!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Don't let those go off in the mini-van :biggrin:


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

oh noooooo, mr bill


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

I like that gumby!!!!!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

oh yea, frickin sweet! that is gonna hurt SOOOOOOO good!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Things are getting out of control around here, and I love it!!!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Holy Crap!!!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very nice --- is the box on top the America's?


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Those boxes are really big boxes he wants total devastation


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

wow!!!!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Sweet action.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:huh_oh::dribble: DUCK, WATCH OUT BELOW


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Man...thats some serious arsenal there...this should be fun


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

VERY nice!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Good lord, there is some sick stuff getting ready to blow some people up!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks impressive - take cover!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Not bad! Go get em!


----------



## vegasgirl (Jul 1, 2007)

Looks like the back end of your car was probably kicking up sparks on your way to the PO!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

You fighin in Iraq with those things


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Now that is what I call total destruction.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

When you got boxes with boxes in them it usually means trouble.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn noob has some teeth!


----------



## SSGSTOGIE (Feb 28, 2007)

Thats gonna hurt......


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh noo....here we go again.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks' like someone is going to get a box of whup ass.........
Nice..............:imconfused:


----------



## Paesano (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow, what big boxes you have! LOL


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Now Clay works at a [email protected] so he could easliy have access to great Nukes.


----------

